# Weigh Watchers Floor Collapses.



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm sure it's just shoddy construction. Yes. Definitely. Sure. Gotta be.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ers-clinic-floor-collapses-under-dieters.html


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my God, that is TOO funny!!! :lolkin:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with the Doc........must be shoddy construction LOL.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

They need to try the Taco Bell drive through diet....the T.V. says it works....and you know T.V. is always right


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just one too many twinkies.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats why they shouldn't have had that singles mixer peep's got to jiggy wit it


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

whew....they managed to save the scales


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe Jenny Craig has better building standards. I was on the construction of a J.C. for a few weeks.. and no only did they install wider double doors, they jackhammered up the entry way to install an industrial type floor scale...


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

[sarcasm]Ya, the Swedes are know for poor building standard [/sarcasm]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"The cause of the floor's collapse remains under investigation."


----------

